# Replace SAS with something better!



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I feel my time is running out. I am seriously in need of a new passion to replace SAS. Maybe I need an affair or maybe I just need to go full bore in to Art or Music. Or should I book into a meditation retreat for a month? Or am I just thinking a loud too much? 
I'm too old for a mid-life crisis...but there is a yearning of some kind going on..what does it all mean? Do I need to change anything? I'm neglecting something. What is it?
Here I am blurting out on an Internet forum like a maniac. But I just can't help it. I'm reaching out cause I know there are others out there (maybe not as old) who feel the same. Their life is ticking by and everything appears so colourless, lifeless, dead. You want to feel alive again. You want to make love, you want to have a reason to bounce out of bed in the morning, you want to feel powerful again.....

I swear this is the last time I blurt out on here....


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I feel my life is so routine, I want to do something dramatic and off the moment, but I'm too plain to do that...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As long as the rant is handled constructively.....make it into goal setting and breaking some fear barriers.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

My goal then is to not post here from tomorrow for the next few days.
Two days off per week. At least it's a start.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I feel the same way most of the time, Humourless. Good luck with your plan, and take care of yourself.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Addler said:


> I feel the same way most of the time, Humourless. Good luck with your plan, and take care of yourself.


Thanks Adds...you are a true friend...good luck with you too


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Astrophotography, religion, taoism, buddhism, read, psychedelics


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Take some acid or MDMA with your wife and go to a concert together.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

in this case I would say replace SA with something better.

what i mean is to not think of SA on your mind constantly. create new hobbies. try something new each time (if something you tried dosent make you happy or you are not enjoying it - take a break from it and try something else).

for me i enjoy photography, so I try to keep busy in the areas of photography. i read blogs, go on facebook to look at other photographer's work, and i belong to so many meetup groups that is related to photography. 

i also enjoy star wars, same things i mention above, but with star wars related items.

thus, i don't think about my anxious ways, keeping busy is the key. 

i don't spend a lot of time on here because I know there is something better.
If those who know me hear can voucher for me, I take breaks coming here all the time and talking about anxiety. even though i think talking about anxiety is a therapeutic way to get better, but there should be a limit on how long, and how often we complain about our anxiety or depression and so on.

i hope this makes sense.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Take some acid or MDMA with your wife and go to a concert together.


I read about the drug preference on your ideal guy list and.......
it gave me cause for concern!:no 
Should I be?
But thanks for your input here...it's much appreciated.:yes


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

determination said:


> Astrophotography, *religion, taoism, buddhism, *read, psychedelics


I like those..(the bold ones)...and they have helped in the past to a degree.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

humourless said:


> I read about the drug preference on your ideal guy list and.......
> it gave me cause for concern!:no
> Should I be?
> But thanks for your input here...it's much appreciated.:yes


It's a cheap and fast way to enter another spiritual dimension. Meditation and religion can do the same but they take longer. MDMA gives you greater empathy for others, that's why it would be cool to take it as a couple. And both MDMA and LSD make music sound soooo much better.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this may be somewhat mundane compared to what's been suggested so far, but right now I am manic about designing and marketing my jewelry. so far, it's *****in if I say so myself. the other night, I applied fire to metal and created many colored shapes (aaaaaah!). soon, I shall solder (oooooh!). how hot is that? 
I'm going to market what I make. I already have a few orders. I plan to take my stuff around to the many shore line boutique-y type places. I also have another idea for a little side business, given to me by my uncle in NoCal. It's working for him, so off I go. 
That's my 2012. I have a little student debt to pay off - I see it as a challenge. In seven months my credit will be in good standing again and then I want to get a fixer upper and see what I can do with that. 

I like a LOT of the new music out there now, which surprises me no end. Mumford and Sons (banjo and cello, who'da thunk?) and Adele being just two. I work out to those on my mini stepper and with me weights. at least it's something. 

when you feel like this, I suggest you look around, see what trips your trigger, and shout "Man Alive!!!"


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Aww, my time spent on SAS would be of considerably less worth without seeing you around. I definitely understand the impulse to not spend too much time here, though. Maybe restrict yourself to an hour a day or something?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I find that traveling usually rejuvenates my soul but it can be a struggle to find the time and money to do that. Maybe try a new restaurant or go to an art museum (I'm doing both of those things tomorrow). Reading a good book or seeing a powerful film can also make me feel alive. I understand the hunger for that.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh I hear ya!! I just want something to be passionate about. Whether it's a man, a hobby, a new career, all of the above, I don't care. I'm in serious need of a change of pace. So, I'm right there with you :yes.

I'm with double indemnity, though...traveling can be quite rejuvenating, especially out of the country.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

leonardess said:


> this may be somewhat mundane compared to what's been suggested so far, but right now I am manic about designing and marketing my jewelry. so far, it's *****in if I say so myself. the other night, I applied fire to metal and created many colored shapes (aaaaaah!). soon, I shall solder (oooooh!). how hot is that?
> I'm going to market what I make. I already have a few orders. I plan to take my stuff around to the many shore line boutique-y type places. I also have another idea for a little side business, given to me by my uncle in NoCal. It's working for him, so off I go.
> That's my 2012. I have a little student debt to pay off - I see it as a challenge. In seven months my credit will be in good standing again and then I want to get a fixer upper and see what I can do with that.
> 
> ...


So do I. Rihanna, Taiyo Cruz, (Mumford sons are cool, ) I like Adele but everyone seems to be imitating her now. Some good Aussie talent too. I'm buying a new guitar soon and getting back into playing. I might get back into classical too...get a few lessons...In my twenties I could play guitar/piano and 2 hours felt like 2 minutes. My friend used to say (who also played guitar) that his guitar helped him forget about needing a girlfriend at all.

Travel is definitely on the agenda for 2012.

"trips my trigger"..that sounds sexual to me...


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

humourless said:


> My goal then is to not post here from tomorrow for the next few days.
> Two days off per week. At least it's a start.


Good effort Humourless,:clap even if you didn't quite reach that goal.Over the 2 days about 2 hours lurking and about 2 or 3 posts. Next week I want to see an improvement on that. Ultimately, no lurking and no posts if possible.:yes


----------

